# Cutting a Tica



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Lost my favorite trout/schoolie/walleye rod last weekend overboard-SEHA 8', 3/8-3/4. would like to replace it with the same. However, they are discontinued, but, the 9' is still obtainable new on the cheap-49$.
My queston is, how much of a difference will it make if I cut 6" off the top? Yeah, I know, it'll make it 6" shorter
Might just keep it at 9' for better and longer casting.. Can't take any off the butt because of the way the rod is constructed.
Thank you


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It will stiffen it up. Probably significantly at that short of length.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Like Ryan said it will make it too stiff probably a stump heaver. lol.

Taking it off the butt would be a pain. Find you a different rod. Look at some of the salmon rods out there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Did you cjeck this site*

http://ticafish.businesspromotionin...uct_info&cPath=68_108_111_129&products_id=385

claim to have some in stock.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

is that site a scam? those were some pretty sweet deals on some pretty damn good equipment.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Orest said:


> http://ticafish.businesspromotionin...uct_info&cPath=68_108_111_129&products_id=385
> 
> claim to have some in stock.


Thank you Orest and all. Trying to get ahold of them right now. Might have to get two


----------

